
Anglo-Zanzibar War - striking
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anglo-Zanzibar_War
======
slackstation
The greatest luxury we live in today is a freedom from violence so total we
barely even register it. In antiquity, violence was so common, so total and
such a fact of life that we can't even imagine it.

~~~
labster
I can't really imagine violence in everyday life, but if you live in Northern
Nigeria, or in certain parts of Mexico, or in all of Syria or Iraq the people
there definitely can imagine it. That said, I consider myself exceptionally
lucky to live in a hemisphere that is mostly free from war, religious
persecution, and slavery.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Outline_of_war#/media/File:Ong...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Outline_of_war#/media/File:Ongoing_conflicts_around_the_world.svg)

~~~
slackstation
I was implying the Western First World. Large swathes of the world still teem
with violence as common and inescapable as daybreak.

~~~
pessimizer
I grew up on the South Side of Chicago dodging bullets and torture cops to get
back and forth from my segregated grade school. 30 years later it's the same
but the school is worse.

~~~
Pica_soO
I thank Oppenheimer Atomic bomb every day for this. Also the violence in those
3rd world factories and resource operations - and the self destructive
violence of religion harasses a little more then two thirds of humanity.

------
ethbro
It's always curious to come across Wikipedia articles of military actions of
which I wasn't aware. It reminds me how low the historical bar has been for
physical violence in pursuit of geopolitical goals.

~~~
emodendroket
As opposed to today, when that is unheard of, I guess.

~~~
lisivka
At least two wars right now: in Ukraine (Russia occupied Crimea and part of
east of Ukraine), and in Syria.

~~~
ethbro
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_ongoing_armed_conflict...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_ongoing_armed_conflicts)

Maybe I would more accurately say "... reminds me how low the historical bar
has been for physical violence _by first world countries_ in pursuit of _their
own_ geopolitical goals."

Syria, Afghanistan, and Iraq are absolutely attributable to same, but I'd say
there probably hasn't been a solid decade where the Lebanon-Pakistan corridor
of countries hasn't had some kind of armed conflict (setting Israel aside
even). Other than that, most of what I see seems to be civil war.

